# AOS Spouse - Concurrent filing of I-130, I-485, I-131, I-765



## s34n (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi There,

I have prepared (hopefully!) everything I need to send my package away for AOS. I have not sent it yet, but need to very soon! I just wanted to double check I have everything I need. I have used a lot of tips and advice from these forums before registering, so I want to say thank you for that!

Here is what I have:
- Married for 6 months (Married in the US)
- UK Citizen (Me) currently in the US on VWP

------------------------------------------------

I-130 [Signed in Black ink]

Prove US Citizen
- Copy of petitioners Birth Certificate
- Copy of petitioners US Passport Page

Prove Relationship
- Copy of marriage certificate
- Passport photo of US Citizen - Written name in felt pen on the back
- Passport photo of beneficiary - Written name in felt pen on the back
- G-325A by US Citizen (Biographic Info)
- G-325A by beneficiary (Biographic Info)
- Affidavits by three Third Party US Citizens (Affidavits - Condition I)
- Photos, tickets for plane trips, wedding invites (Prove on-going marital union - Condition J)

I-94/VWP (I don't have I-94 - I was going to include the entry stamp in passport when arriving)
- Copy of passport entry stamp for I-94 section. Attach continuation sheet, date, sign and add item number.
- ESTA info

Fee
- Check or Money order made out to "U.S. Department of Homeland Security." for $420

------------------------------------------------

I-485 [Signed in Black ink]

Initial Evidence
- Copy of birth certificate
- Copy of passport page and entry stamp page
- 2 x 2x2" passport photos of beneficiary with name on reverse
- I-693 Medical examination form + envelope
- G-325A by beneficiary (Biographic Info)
- I-864 Affidavit of support form by petitioner (US Citizen)
- I-864 Affidavit of support form by co-sponsor
- Copy of marriage certificate

Fee
- Check or Money order made out to "U.S. Department of Homeland Security." for $1070

------------------------------------------------

I-131 [Signed in Black ink][Advanced Parole Document]

Initial Evidence
- Copy of Passport bio page
- Evidence to warrant issuance (Include Marriage certificate?)
- 2 x 2x2" Passport photos of the beneficiary
- G-325A by beneficiary (Biographic Info)

Fee: No Fee with I-485

------------------------------------------------

I-765 [Signed in Black ink][Employment Authorization Document]

Category: ( c )( 9 ) [I-94 not Required]

Initial Evidence
- Copy of passport bio page
- Copy of birth certificate
- 2 x 2x2" Passport photos of the beneficiary

Fee: No Fee with I-485

------------------------------------------------

Extra information
- Statement by the Beneficiary describing the current situation and having no intentions to remain within the US
- Statement by the petitioner describing the current situation.
- Photos and conversations between the petitioner and beneficiary throughout the relationship and marital period.

------------------------------------------------

G-1145 (Receive notification of progress)
- Clipped to the first page of the application

------------------------------------------------

Send EVERYTHING to the USCIS Chicago Lockbox

USCIS
PO BOX 805887
Chicago, IL
60680-4120


----------

